# Retrofit LED Lighting on Halogen Active Tourer



## bulletrs (Oct 27, 2013)

I want to start a project to retrofit LED headlights & Tail lights on my halogen active tourer. Could someone point me in the right direction on howto find out if and what i need to change for wiring on the headlight connector?


----------



## megalo84 (Nov 23, 2014)

hello, you're able to complete this project?


----------



## bulletrs (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes I have completed it, i have sent you a PM.


----------



## bulletrs (Oct 27, 2013)

I'll continue here so everybody can use it.  Swapping the halogens with led on the active tourer is quite a job, if you want to do it as factory, here is the full instruction.

Part Requirements:

- Left & Right LED Headlight with cornering module and FLE module
- Left & Right LED Rearlights inner & outer
- Rear ride height sensor
- Front ride height sensor
- Steering column switch cluster LED (only difference is that this one doesn't have the manual headlight adjustment knob)
- 0,5mm2 wire

For the LED headlights themself you don't need to run wires (except one ground), you can use the wires already there, just swap the locations on connector and BDC. Remove the wires from the connector that you don't need and tape them to the cable bundle. (I have cut them in different lengths and taped them to the cable bundle so they'll never touch).

Here is the full pinout:

LED Headlights
-----------------------------

Lamp Right:

- Pin 1: Indicator (already correct)
- Pin 2: Ground (already correct)
- Pin 3: TO FUSEBOX Z7 CON8 PIN 6 (20A) (use an existing 2,5mm2 for this)
- Pin 4: Run wire to nearest ground collection point. There is on near the headlight where all ground (brown) come together.
- Pin 8: BDC CON4 PIN 53
- Pin 9: BDC CON8 PIN 44 (CAN H)
- Pin 10: BDC CON8 PIN 43 (CAN L) 

Lamp Left

- Pin 1: Indicator (already correct)
- Pin 2: Ground (already correct)
- Pin 3: TO FUSEBOX Z7 CON8 PIN 5 (20A) (use an existing 2,5mm2 for this)
- Pin 4: Run wire to nearest ground collection point. There is on near the headlight where all ground (brown) come together.
- Pin 8: BDC CON4 PIN 54 
- Pin 9: BDC CON8 PIN 44 (CAN H)
- Pin 10: BDC CON8 PIN 43 (CAN L)

Ride height sensors
-----------------------------

Front right

- Run 0,5mm2 wire from sensor pin 1 to BDC CON2 pin 15
- Run 0,5mm2 wire from sensor pin 4 to BDC CON2 pin 17
- Run 0,5mm2 wire from sensor pin 5 to BDC CON2 pin 16

Rear right

- Run 0,5mm2 wire from sensor pin 1 to BDC CON2 pin 7
- Run 0,5mm2 wire from sensor pin 4 to BDC CON2 pin 9
- Run 0,5mm2 wire from sensor pin 5 to BDC CON2 pin 8


Rear LED Lights
---------------------------

Outer right:

- Run 0,5mm2 from BDC CON3 pin 42 to connector pin2

Outer left:

- Run 0,5mm2 from BDC CON5 pin 42 to connector pin2


Rear LED Lights
---------------------------

Outer right:

- Run 0,5mm2 from BDC CON3 pin 42 to connector pin2

Outer left:

- Run 0,5mm2 from BDC CON5 pin 42 to connector pin2

Steering column switch cluster
---------------------------

Swap with one without manual headlight leveling function knob.

Coding
---------------------------

After this you need to add 5A4 to the VO and code the BDC_BODY ECU. Then you need to program the FLE units to the car with ISTA and calibrate the ride height sensors.

Result
---------------------------

I do still have two errors in my BDC, one is about temperature not correct in the FLE_R which could be a fault in the FLE_R ecu because i got them on ebay. And the other one is 8041B7 Headlight beam throw adjustment (LWR): System failed. This one is strange because the LWR function on both headlights are working. Anyhow, both don't popup an error in the car and all functions work. 

Good luck!


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Excellent share, Thanks!
Regarding to the BDC error, maybe you will need to update the ilevel to latest with FA that including 5A4 and flash all necessary ECU to the same iLevel , especially BDC and both FLE.
I think these false error memory would gone afterwards.


----------



## bulletrs (Oct 27, 2013)

jackylooo said:


> Excellent share, Thanks!
> Regarding to the BDC error, maybe you will need to update the ilevel to latest with FA that including 5A4 and flash all necessary ECU to the same iLevel , especially BDC and both FLE.
> I think these false error memory would gone afterwards.


THanks for the tip, i'll give that a go.


----------



## ziomal4340 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi guys
I have a problem with the lights in my mini F56 2015
I did modernization led by description bulletrs and now receives errors

80599C FLE_L Low-beam headlight 2 Voltage outside of tolerance range
805B1F FLE_R Low-beam headlight 2 Voltage outside of tolerance range
8059A8 FLE_L high beam Voltage outside of tolerance range
805B2B FLE_R high beam Voltage outside of tolerance range 

My of light they behave very strangely as Turn on the light to light up a bright light and then slightly dim
Long pow***322;***261;czeniu of light burst into a moment and just go out the match is already including a week's time and I do not know what to do
my car is 04.2015 Coopers USA and lamps are European


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

It's going to be hard w/o a drawing. I'm not sure how good you are at reading technical stuff like that w/o a picture diagram. If you connect something the wrong way you can fry things that even BMW may not even know how to fix.


----------



## ziomal4340 (Dec 5, 2016)

Combined everything I had no problem doing a lot Retrofitting BMW series E and F only have a problem with the mini-F56
Installations checked several times to be sure, and everything is plugged in correctly.
My lamp is 5A2 when added to the FA code 5A2 US and encodes the entire car is a led light for awhile and go out
And when you will do it by changing to the ECE and encode only FLE_R and FLE_L it led lights normally and after a moment's tint


----------



## bulletrs (Oct 27, 2013)

You will need to update the ilevel to latest with FA that includes the VO for led for your car (5A2) ? and flash all necessary ECU to the same iLevel , especially BDC and both FLE. This fixed my errors.


----------



## ziomal4340 (Dec 5, 2016)

And could you write how to do it step by step because I do not quite understand
Muj English is very poor
thank you very much


----------



## bulletrs (Oct 27, 2013)

Why on earth would you update your lighting to LED if you don' know how to program your car? Anyway, search the forum on how to program your car. There is a lot of information about it and it is not that hard. Otherwise I would suggest you to go to the dealer and let them flash your car to the latest istep. Good luck, :thumbup:


----------



## ziomal4340 (Dec 5, 2016)

After adding 5A2 to fa made programming ista P to the highest version but unfortunately it does not work for me


----------



## ziomal4340 (Dec 5, 2016)

No one is able to help me?


----------



## hamfei (Apr 4, 2012)

you may disable LWR through E-SYS. I'm also going to do the same project. Do you need a new BDC to complete the retrofit?


----------



## 549181 (Jul 7, 2016)

ziomal4340 said:


> After adding 5A2 to fa made programming ista P to the highest version but unfortunately it does not work for me


You can't flash/program with ISTA P when retrofitting units like ECU's, You would need E-sys with full PSDzdata to be able to flash.
This is a bit tricky. But possible.


----------



## ziomal4340 (Dec 5, 2016)

If you can prompt something more to do?


----------



## fedosoff (Jan 21, 2017)

I have the same problem, any ideas?


----------



## VolcanoMini (May 30, 2017)

*F56 LED headlights not working properly!?!?!*

I have recently purchased a 2016 Mini Cooper F56 With jcw sport pack. It was wry lightly damaged on the front and the headlights were removed (missing). 
I have purchased a pair of LED cornering headlights and fitted them to the car. I have to remove the plugs from the back of the lights and reconnect them whilst the car is running or on ignition for them to stay on and work. Every time the ignition is off the stay off permanently so I have to repeat the same thing every time I drive the car ***128557;
What is the problem with them? Do they need to be reprogrammed??


----------



## bulletrs (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes, they need to be programmed to the car.


----------



## saquibmiah (Dec 16, 2009)

*bmw f20 to front fr0 lci led*

hiya i did everything that you posted on my f20 bvut my light still not working what am i doing wrong

many thanks in advance

saquib


----------



## bulletrs (Oct 27, 2013)

You need to program them to your car.


----------



## TVO (Apr 2, 2016)

> 80599C FLE_L Low-beam headlight 2 Voltage outside of tolerance range
> 805B1F FLE_R Low-beam headlight 2 Voltage outside of tolerance range
> 8059A8 FLE_L high beam Voltage outside of tolerance range
> 805B2B FLE_R high beam Voltage outside of tolerance range


how to solve this ?
FLER FLEL have the same ilevel like a car F48
Were coded with FA of this car, but still same mistakes.
What to do ?


----------



## kuks (Feb 15, 2016)

tvo said:


> how to solve this ?
> Fler flel have the same ilevel like a car f48
> were coded with fa of this car, but still same mistakes.
> What to do ?











You need this sw and coding and it will be ok.


----------



## sarunahs (Dec 9, 2018)

is it possible to do the retrofit with only headlights? without changing rear ones?


----------



## emiliof56 (Jan 16, 2019)

Any news on this project? Is there a fully working procedure suitable for F56 also?


----------



## German80 (Sep 26, 2019)

*Bmw F46 retrofit halogen headlight to LED*

Hello,

Can anyone help me with electro schemes on F46!

I am on swap halogen headlight to LED headlights.

I can't understand how to connect pins 9 and 10.

With all other pins seams everything clear.


----------



## German80 (Sep 26, 2019)

Can anyone help with error to code FLE? 
Car F46 I am retrofitting halogen to LED lights


----------



## German80 (Sep 26, 2019)

German80 said:


> Can anyone help with error to code FLE?
> Car F46 I am retrofitting halogen to LED lights


All done


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi.

First post, go gentle ***x1f609;

I've long been a Vauxhall driver, but now open my first BMW Mini, it's a 2016 F54 Cooper S All4 Clubman.

I'm interested in swapping out the stock halogens for something that gives higher DRLs... I actually don't mind the light output of the halogen.

I found some Chinese Xenon units, (but don't like them because of the MOT issues they might bring about.]

I also found what are being advertised as Xenon, but are actually LED (not the matrix version).

Reading through this post has me confused a bit. 

Will I need to but extra sensors?

Will I need to run additional wires

What do I need to code, and what software.

I have bimmercode

EDIT 

I forgot to mention I've already changed the rears to the circular LED style. (I want the UJs, but can't get hold of them ATM).

I thought I was going to have to code them to the car, but they just worked.


----------



## Radj411 (Oct 19, 2020)

German80 said:


> All done


Hi guy,
Need your help on this topic.
I'm currently performed a halogen to led headlight retrofit on my F55.
Wiring have been modified as wanted (#pins modification and add a new wire mainly for LIN + KCAN3 H/L bus).
Via Esys, I add FA code on car (5A2 code is for LED headlight without cornering light) and write FA as indicated.

Then, I'm doing the VO coding on the BDC_BODY module. (Select BDC_BODY then right click and Code). Other module need to be coded ??
Is it the right way to declare the new FA for this module ? Because, I cannot see nor FLEL neither FLER in module list ? Always the same ECU quantity visible => ECU(12) and not ECU(14)

When I select in SVT Target, Calculate, I can see the FLEL and FLER in blue/red color without CAFD...and ECU quantity switch in ECU(14) in red. (ECU(12) in blue)
What the next step to code this new module? I m' lost...
Please help...


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

Have you injected the cafd for FLEL/FLER?


----------



## Radj411 (Oct 19, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> Have you injected the cafd for FLEL/FLER?


Yeah, when I select "Detect CAF from SW", I've several cafd available on the repository and I don't know which one I need to select...
But, I tried to select different cafd for attempt. At this time, cafd has a green arrow. Seems in good way. But when I select FLEL or FLER and then Code this ECU, some errors logs appears at the end.
Finally, FLEL and FLER stay in blue/red color without CAFD inside.

Could give the step by step process to follow, to have access to this module ? Perhaps I forgot something during this process or I'm doing something wrong.

Maybe a link with PsdZData content? I don"t remember the version (3.43 or something like this. Need toconfirm..) and I've the full package.


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

All I can say it what I've done when I added my towbar and PDC ECUs.

When I was coding I couldn't calculate SVT, but I could calculate ECU.

I believe I was told injecting CAFD is trial and error, select the one closest to the ilevel.

It's possible that your BDC might not support them?

Are yours the pre or post LCI lights


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

Also, can I ask, have you installed the level sensors?

And how did you run the additional wiring for the headlight.


----------



## Radj411 (Oct 19, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> Also, can I ask, have you installed the level sensors?


Not yet. That's the next step after to be sure that FLER/FLEL is working ( and tell me where is you're height sensor!! Error Man!!)


CmdrBond said:


> And how did you run the additional wiring for the headlight.


For the additionnal wiring, I use the existing one, in the plug. I just re-routed some wires to the good pins, on both side, (BDC and plug of E86/E5). 
I use this two datasheet for that.


----------



## Radj411 (Oct 19, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> All I can say it what I've done when I added my towbar and PDC ECUs.
> 
> When I was coding I couldn't calculate SVT, but I could calculate ECU.
> 
> ...


pre LCI light. 16' F55
I'll try your idea of cafd, to select the one closest to the ilevel.
Do you think there is different BDC module in F55 ? Med, High ,...?


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

Radj411 said:


> Not yet. That's the next step after to be sure that FLER/FLEL is working ( and tell me where is you're height sensor!! Error Man!!)
> 
> For the additionnal wiring, I use the existing one, in the plug. I just re-routed some wires to the good pins, on both side, (BDC and plug of E86/E5).
> I use this two datasheet for that.


I was concerned about the power, as that is a 2.5mm² cable, but I see there one that gets unused, so that can be routed to the fuse box.

What concerns me if you didn't run extra wire is that the pins for the canbus are running on straight wires. Canbus needs a twisted pair.

I haven't bought the sensors yet, it looks like they install easily enough under the car (I have the F54). It's routing the wiring inside, especially from the rear one, that I'm a little unsure about.


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

You might find some more help at the MiniF56 forums.

Specifically this thread, I started replying on about page 3 I think, and was given some wiring info there.









F56 LCI LED Headlights fit pre LCI cars?


I am aware that this question has been asked previously by myself and others over 12 months ago but still no one has managed to answer it, so here goes once again. Its well documented that the LCI UJ rear tail lights can be fitted to the older pre LCI cars with little adaptation such as re...




www.minif56.com


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

bulletrs said:


> I'll continue here so everybody can use it.  Swapping the halogens with led on the active tourer is quite a job, if you want to do it as factory, here is the full instruction.
> 
> Part Requirements:
> 
> ...


Hey, 
I want to do the same process to my F56 Halogen 2020 (yes, 2020 halogen, you read it right). 
I bought height sensor for the led lights, I bought 2020 leds and everything with it (ECU, and the rest) 
But now I think that my car is not supporting CAN3. Do I need to change my BCD? 
this is my Control unit tree:


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> Ok, you definitely need a new switch for your headlights, you need one that only has the roller for the dash brightness, and not the headlight leveling.
> 
> I see yours are the old style LED rear lights. But you have high beam assist by the looks of things. So you may well have R3 present, only investigating the boot will tell you for sure.
> 
> ...


0 and 1 are the same: led fog light. 
2: headlights turn on.

Attached photos. and Is that the r3 you are talking about? found it under the wheel (on the right side, close to the multimedia. we are driving on right side (the opposite from UK).


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

Hmmm, don't think so from that angle.

The image here shows an F56, but the locations should be the same.

But check both arches just in case, it may switch sides like the BDC does.








And thanks for those photos, it's that a full ring around the fog that's lit up?

Is there any chance you could scramble underneath and get a photo of the back of the fog with the part number on it? I've no idea how, if at all, accessible that is.


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

I went to take a better pictures. I'm unable to take a picture of the back for now. this is from the front:


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> Hmmm, don't think so from that angle.
> 
> The image here shows an F56, but the locations should be the same.
> 
> ...


As for the fog part number: 





RealOEM.com - Online BMW Parts Catalog


BMW parts MINI F56 Cooper S Headlight bumper



www.realoem.com


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

mikeyl101 said:


> I went to take a better pictures. I'm unable to take a picture of the back for now. this is from the front:
> 
> View attachment 1013109
> View attachment 1013110


That's the aircon ECU, so not R3

I can't locate the installation location for that, but would suggest is on the opposite side.


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

mikeyl101 said:


> As for the fog part number:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I need to confirm the actual part.

I think it's the ones circled, but I need to know for definite.

_If_ you can find out, I would be very grateful.


----------



## Radj411 (Oct 19, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> run a twisted pair of cables from the BDC to the resist





CmdrBond said:


> Can3 can be retrofitted. Once that's in, only then will you find out if your BDC supports LEDs.
> 
> You'll need a terminating resistors, a twisted pair of wires to run to it from the BDC.
> 
> ...


Ok, I confirm. No R3 terminaison resistor on the back of my car. Only R2 is present. 
See pictures.

At the sametime, for the time being, I don't have any equipment linked to kcan 3. Only kcan2 is needed for my car. That's normal finally..

So, my question is, can I use the kcan 2 for my headlight, or is it totally crazy?
Kcan3 is mandatory ?


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

The BDC will expect the headlights on Kcan3, so you have to install the resistor. But that bit is just plug and play.

Unless you plan on installing the reversing camera, you don't have to run R3 to the rear.

However, as your unsure of what you're doing, I would actually recommend you install the reversing camera.

1, it's a nice addition, 
2 it's not hugely expensive, 
3 it'll add R3 in the process.

You already have the rear PDC.

View my guide here for my install on an F54









Retrofit Genuine BMW/Mini towbar, reversing camera, and...


#EDIT For the guide, skip straight here: Retrofit Genuine BMW/Mini towbar, reversing camera, and... #ORIGINAL POST BELOW I've recently installed an official BMW/Mini towbar retrofit kit, parking sensor rear retrofit kit, and the reversing camera. After the install I got the following 2...




www.minif56.com


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

You'll find the instructions for the R3 retrofit are definitely in the Rear PDC instructions. I can't remember if it's in the camera instructions.

Note, while identical in parts and similar in installation and routing, the R2 instructions in the towbar install go to the wrong pins in the BDC.


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

Well, I guess that I dont have the R3 as well. 
So how I add it to my car? 
I don't mind to put in in the BDC, Anyway I think I wont use it. and again: it stays empty? (In the end all I want is to add the led lights) 
this is from the back of the car:


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

At the end of the day it's your time, money, and vehicle. 

I suggested adding the camera as apart from (IMO) being a useful addition anyway, it would give you an insight into the whole coding process too, but with something that is likely to work first time. 

You need to understand that the canbus NEEDS a terminating resistor to prevent data corruption and reflections in the signal. 

It doesn't matter if anything else is plugged into it as the network topology allows for spurs.

Whilst you can place R3 ANYWHERE you like, there are realistically 2 options.

1. Where it should be. This is sensible as the installation wiring will not need to be cut, and you can route the cable as per the instructions in the pdfs in the thread I linked to above. If you then decide you want the reversing camera as well, you can just follow those instruction without modification. 


2. If you're not going to install the rear camera, then you can put it where you like, but my advice would be to put it near the BDC. You will also need to locate a common ground point, and be able to crimp MQS connectors, but this might have a hidden bonus. 

There may be enough wire in the R3 loom to provide the twisted pairs for the headlights. 

Also, and I'm guessing at this, but you might be able to plug the headlights INTO R3 instead of splicing then into the wires leading to R3


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> At the end of the day it's your time, money, and vehicle.
> 
> I suggested adding the camera as apart from (IMO) being a useful addition anyway, it would give you an insight into the whole coding process too, but with something that is likely to work first time.
> 
> ...


I already have a camera but its using an adapter (like an android box) that opens the screen. I have a small screen (6.6inch) therefore I can't enable the camera. 
I still don't get it. I looked at the manual. I bought the part that I sent here from ebay (with the yellow twisted cable). what cables connect into the resistor? I don't mind to put it in the BCD, but I still don't get what cables should be inside.


----------



## Radj411 (Oct 19, 2020)

So, finally I tried to connect both (FLER,FLEL) on kCAN2 network ( and not as planned on KCAN3). (PIN #49 & #50 on BDC connector 8)
I've few equipement on my car and specially on this CAN2 network so I don't think there'll overload.

... and the behaviour is better. 

If I unplug and plug the LED headlight, it is working. Light goes up.(Daylight and low beam) yeah!! 
But (there is always a BUT!!) it stays ON without any reaction from the light operating unit. No effect for the time being.

Via ESYS, nothing special on ECU side when I read all ECU present in the car.
But when select "Calculate" on "KIS/SVT target" panel, it appears 2 additionnal ECU ==> FLEL and FLER ! See pictures
I cannot detect any CAF file from this two ECU, so I'm lost now

And on ISTA+ side, all errors are differents now. See in attachment. 

*What do you think for the next ?
In good way ?


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

Radj411 said:


> So, finally I tried to connect both (FLER,FLEL) on kCAN2 network ( and not as planned on KCAN3). (PIN #49 & #50 on BDC connector 8)
> I've few equipement on my car and specially on this CAN2 network so I don't think there'll overload.
> 
> ... and the behaviour is better.
> ...


Can you explain how you did all the connections? Maybe it will save me some time instead of using CAN3. 
What diagram did you use to do so? and did you have halogen lights before?


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

mikeyl101 said:


> I already have a camera but its using an adapter (like an android box) that opens the screen. I have a small screen (6.6inch) therefore I can't enable the camera.
> I still don't get it. I looked at the manual. I bought the part that I sent here from ebay (with the yellow twisted cable). what cables connect into the resistor? I don't mind to put it in the BCD, but I still don't get what cables should be inside.


I wasn't aware that the smaller screen prevented you having the camera.

Anyway, with the correct installation as per the factory, the wires for the headlights should spur off the wires leading to the resistor, *if I'm reading the wiring diagram correctly*. There doesn't need to be anything else in the resistor.

It is possible that instead of spurring of the wires, you could potentially plug into the resistor instead, *I think* that will work, but cannot guarantee that it will.


Radj411 said:


> So, finally I tried to connect both (FLER,FLEL) on kCAN2 network ( and not as planned on KCAN3). (PIN #49 & #50 on BDC connector 8)
> I've few equipement on my car and specially on this CAN2 network so I don't think there'll overload.
> 
> ... and the behaviour is better.
> ...


To my knowledge, it *has* to be on CAN3. It's nothing to do with overloading, but it's where the BDC is sending the signals to.

People over on the F56 forums attempted to install the rear camera on CAN2, and while some of it worked, it was still unusable. Putting it on CAN3, where the car expects it, solved this.

It's my opinion that you need to plug into CAN3 before you will be able to get it to recognise.

If you don't have an electric/hybrid vehicle, AWD, the reversing camera or LED headlights from factory, there is a very high chance you won't have the CAN3 terminating resistor.

You need that before you can continue.

*I AM NO EXPERT - I COULD BE WRONG ON ALL OF THE ABOVE*
But I don't think I am.


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> I wasn't aware that the smaller screen prevented you having the camera.
> 
> Anyway, with the correct installation as per the factory, the wires for the headlights should spur off the wires leading to the resistor, *if I'm reading the wiring diagram correctly*. There doesn't need to be anything else in the resistor.
> 
> ...


Can you send me the diagram please? and if you can, can you please draw a simple guide to where the cables connect to like the same diagram you sent me before? and if i understand right, to enable the can3 i use the adapter I bought from AliExpress? Or is it the Resistor that enables that? I just don't get where the resistor just be inserted inside the BCD.


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

The installation of the Can3 resistor is in the PDFs in the guide I made here: Retrofit Genuine BMW/Mini towbar, reversing camera, and...

If you read the instruction for the camera, you will see exactly.

Just for you, I've clipped those instructions out.















To view them at their original quality, go and read the PDF.


----------



## Radj411 (Oct 19, 2020)

mikeyl101 said:


> Can you explain how you did all the connections? Maybe it will save me some time instead of using CAN3.
> What diagram did you use to do so? and did you have halogen lights before?


Yes, I connect directly the LED headlight KCAN+ and KCAN- plug to the R2 terminating resistor point.
But keep in mind, I'm test phase. I'm not sure that is the real solution or not.. but I guess I'm good way.

So, I create a new test harness, with 2 plug between R2 resistor (PIN#8 & #11) in the trunk, to the BDC side. I just put in contact the wire from headlight to this new wire during the test. Check my picture ...Sorry for high level of design , I'm bad! 

Yes, before, I've halogen headlight.


----------



## Radj411 (Oct 19, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> To my knowledge, it *has* to be on CAN3. It's nothing to do with overloading, but it's where the BDC is sending the signals to.
> 
> People over on the F56 forums attempted to install the rear camera on CAN2, and while some of it worked, it was still unusable. Putting it on CAN3, where the car expects it, solved this.
> 
> ...


Interesting thought . I"ll keep in mind during this test phase.


----------



## Radj411 (Oct 19, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> The installation of the Can3 resistor is in the PDFs in the guide I made here: Retrofit Genuine BMW/Mini towbar, reversing camera, and...
> 
> If you read the instruction for the camera, you will see exactly.
> 
> ...


Ok, so if I follow you, this new harness with a termination resistor, connected to BDC A258 *8B pin44/43 is enough to create the KCAN3 bus ?
I ask you that, because, today, I test on the BDC A258 *8B pin44/43, and there is nothing in voltage. 0.0volts for both , CAN3+ / CAN3-
So, on BDC side, there is something to do, to activate this bus n°3? Or I'm wrong and I don't understand something...
let me know. Thanks !


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

Radj411 said:


> Ok, so if I follow you, this new harness with a termination resistor, connected to BDC A258 *8B pin44/43 is enough to create the KCAN3 bus ?
> I ask you that, because, today, I test on the BDC A258 *8B pin44/43, and there is nothing in voltage. 0.0volts for both , CAN3+ / CAN3-
> So, on BDC side, there is something to do, to activate this bus n°3? Or I'm wrong and I don't understand something...
> let me know. Thanks !


What year and BCD model you have in your car? 
And again, As I understand, once the termination resistor is connected, KCAN3 Bus will be enable through the normal wiring? I'll be able to see them in my ECU tree through ISTA?

First step adding the Termination resistor that I bought through connecting to BDC A256 *B pin 44/43?

Second? Just rewiring the existing cables, changing the male/female I bought from Ali and that's it? coding the car and i'm good to go?


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

Radj411 said:


> Ok, so if I follow you, this new harness with a termination resistor, connected to BDC A258 *8B pin44/43 is enough to create the KCAN3 bus ?
> I ask you that, because, today, I test on the BDC A258 *8B pin44/43, and there is nothing in voltage. 0.0volts for both , CAN3+ / CAN3-
> So, on BDC side, there is something to do, to activate this bus n°3? Or I'm wrong and I don't understand something...
> let me know. Thanks !


Look at the diagram, you also need to connect F2 to Z10. 
From where I can buy all this cables?


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

mikeyl101 said:


> Can you send me the diagram please? and if you can, can you please draw a simple guide to where the cables connect to like the same diagram you sent me before? and if i understand right, to enable the can3 i use the adapter I bought from AliExpress? Or is it the Resistor that enables that? I just don't get where the resistor just be inserted inside the BCD.


I don't think I can easily create a simple diagram for this.

The best I can manage is this, again, this is *just* the left headlight. It only concentrates on the wires you need to add or change.

the % symbol on A258*4B 49 shows that this is where the wire currently is, it needs to be depinned and moved to 54

Where the pin numbers are shown under the AliExpress plugs, that shows where the wire is connected. If no number is shown, this is an additional wire


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

Radj411 said:


> Ok, so if I follow you, this new harness with a termination resistor, connected to BDC A258 *8B pin44/43 is enough to create the KCAN3 bus ?
> I ask you that, because, today, I test on the BDC A258 *8B pin44/43, and there is nothing in voltage. 0.0volts for both , CAN3+ / CAN3-
> So, on BDC side, there is something to do, to activate this bus n°3? Or I'm wrong and I don't understand something...
> let me know. Thanks !


This is a good question, I *think* that adding the correct codes to the FA (5A2/5A4/522 depending on your lights) and injecting the CAFD and coding should activate the pins in the BDC and therefore CAN3, but I don't actually know. Unfortunately for you, CAN3 was already active in my car.



mikeyl101 said:


> What year and BCD model you have in your car?
> And again, As I understand, once the termination resistor is connected, KCAN3 Bus will be enable through the normal wiring? I'll be able to see them in my ECU tree through ISTA?
> 
> First step adding the Termination resistor that I bought through connecting to BDC A256 *B pin 44/43?
> ...


No idea on my BDC model, but my car is from 2016, but yes, once wired up and added to the FA, things should start to become visible.


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> This is a good question, I *think* that adding the correct codes to the FA (5A2/5A4/522 depending on your lights) and injecting the CAFD and coding should activate the pins in the BDC and therefore CAN3, but I don't actually know. Unfortunately for you, CAN3 was already active in my car.
> 
> No idea on my BDC model, but my car is from 2016, but yes, once wired up and added to the FA, things should start to become visible.


Alright. I bought the resistor from eBay but in the diagram that you send with the pdf, it shows that I need to connect a cable to z10 (the circled one) where can I get it?


----------



## Radj411 (Oct 19, 2020)

mikeyl101 said:


> What year and BCD model you have in your car?
> And again, As I understand, once the termination resistor is connected, KCAN3 Bus will be enable through the normal wiring? I'll be able to see them in my ECU tree through ISTA?
> 
> First step adding the Termination resistor that I bought through connecting to BDC A256 *B pin 44/43?
> ...


In my case, it's a F55 from 2016 and I don't know which model of BDC I have. There is several HW model ?
But considering my current equipement, it's sure, I don't have KCAN3 but only KCAN2.


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

mikeyl101 said:


> Alright. I bought the resistor from eBay but in the diagram that you send with the pdf, it shows that I need to connect a cable to z10 (the circled one) where can I get it?


In the photo you provided earlier in the thread, you will note that there is a brown cable with a ring terminal. That connects to Z10*7B.

You should see a block with several brown wires going into it, this is bolted to the body. Slacken remove the nut, put the ring on the bolt, the replace the nut.


mikeyl101 said:


> This one might work for me?
> View attachment 1013089


----------



## Radj411 (Oct 19, 2020)

mikeyl101 said:


> Look at the diagram, you also need to connect F2 to Z10.
> From where I can buy all this cables?


Yes, F2 to Z10 already done. 
Working on aerospace, wiring and harness is common in my area. Easy to find!


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> In the photo you provided earlier in the thread, you will note that there is a brown cable with a ring terminal. That connects to Z10*7B.
> 
> You should see a block with several brown wires going into it, this is bolted to the body. Slacken remove the nut, put the ring on the bolt, the replace the nut.


Omg. I'm so stupid. So I connect like the document you sent. Then what coding I need to do? If I need at all? I can do it through ista. Once coding is finished, I keep the black resistor empty and the can3 will be enabled?

Next thing will be to rewire the headlights cable. For the testing we will do it outside with new cabels.

The headlight 12pin which I bought goes inside the BCD. Right? 1L 1R.


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

mikeyl101 said:


> Omg. I'm so stupid.


No comment 



mikeyl101 said:


> So I connect like the document you sent. Then what coding I need to do? If I need at all? I can do it through ista. Once coding is finished, I keep the black resistor empty and the can3 will be enabled?
> 
> Next thing will be to rewire the headlights cable. For the testing we will do it outside with new cabels.
> 
> The headlight 12pin which I bought goes inside the BCD. Right? 1L 1R.


There's nothing specific that I am aware of to simply activate CAN3 - I do not know if ports need to be opened like they do for FlexRay - but I don't think so.

You probably can do it all through ISTA, but I would recommend getting Esys - go to the tutorials here: BMW Coding and Programming

What you will need to do, based on Esys, is add the right code for your headlights to the FA, calculate the ECUs, inject the CAFD, and then code all the affected ECUs. This will be BDC_BODY, FLEL, and FLER at a minimum. You may also need to code some of the other ECUs.

Again, others will be more knowledgable on the coding than I

One end of the connector your bought from AliExpress connects to the existing headlight cable, and the other in the back of the new headlight.

Pins 1, 2 and 8 are simply connected across, but you need to change the location in the BDC of the wire that goes from Pin 8 from Pin 49 to Pin 54.

You need to run an extra ground cable from Pin 4, you can b splice this into Pin 2

And you need to run a new cable from Pin 3 and install a fuse in the fusebox

And remember, this is just for the LEFT headlight, there will be other pin assignments for the right headlight


----------



## Radj411 (Oct 19, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> I don't think I can easily create a simple diagram for this.
> 
> The best I can manage is this, again, this is *just* the left headlight. It only concentrates on the wires you need to add or change.
> 
> ...


Yes That's right.I confirm. This is what I've done.
But in my case, K_CAN3 is absent, so I need to find the step.


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

Radj411 said:


> Yes That's right.I confirm. This is what I've done.
> But in my case, K_CAN3 is absent, so I need to find the step.


Do you have R3 installed? And are you running twisted pair on the CAN connections?


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> No comment
> 
> There's nothing specific that I am aware of to simply activate CAN3 - I do not know if ports need to be opened like they do for FlexRay - but I don't think so.
> 
> ...


In the link you sent, they attache also esys coding guide. It's not related to the R3?


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

There is no "ECU" in the list for R3.

I have done 3 lots of coding so far.

The first lot of coding covered adding the following codes to the FA

235 - Trailer tow hitch with removable ball head
3AR - Rear-mounted rack preparation
3AG - Rear view camera
507 - Park distance control (PDC), rear 
Of those, only 3AR is connected on K_CAN3.

I just followed that guide, inserted the CAFD for the PDC and Towbar ECUs then coded all the affected ECUs

The second batch of programming added the following to the FA

430 - Interior/outside mirror with auto dip
431 - Interior mirror with automatic-dip
That required no additional ECUs.

The third and final coding was to add

4VA - MINI Driving Modes
Again, no additional ECUs needed injecting.

But I already have Can3 because I have AWD and the longitudinal torque distribution is connected to Can3


----------



## Radj411 (Oct 19, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> Do you have R3 installed? And are you running twisted pair on the CAN connections?


No, R3 not installed in my car. I have the idea to ru a twisted pair from BDC to R3 termination, but before tha


CmdrBond said:


> No comment
> 
> There's nothing specific that I am aware of to simply activate CAN3 - I do not know if ports need to be opened like they do for FlexRay - but I don't think so.
> 
> ...


For me, I followed this process step-by-step. It's really clear.
but after the Calculate phase, I can see the two new ECU proposed in BLUE/RED, but all CAFD proposed in ESYS are rejected with Error during the coding phase.
Do you know where and how I can find the good CAFD for FLEL and FLER, please ?


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

Honestly, I think you will have no luck until you install R3.

It might not be that the CAFD is wrong, but that it just can't properly communicate with the ECUs.

I do not fully understand how the separate CANBUS networks operate, but if I'm told I will only find what I want through the left door, why would I go through the right door and then complain it isn't there.

Seriously, the car is expecting it to be on Can3, so you need the Can3 resistor.


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> Honestly, I think you will have no luck until you install R3.
> 
> It might not be that the CAFD is wrong, but that it just can't properly communicate with the ECUs.
> 
> ...


by the way, I do have Park distance control (Rear parking sensor) that came original with my car. maybe I do have 3R.


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

No, rear PDC connects to R2.

The only things that connect to R3 are

Longitudinal torque distribution (AWD vehicles only)
Vehicle sound generator (Electric/Hybrid vehicles only)
LED Headlights
Reversing camera


----------



## Radj411 (Oct 19, 2020)

To illustrate R2 and R3 terminating resistor.

R2>>>








R3>>


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

And they connect to different pins on the BDC. They are separate networks. All that does is prove what I've said above about what is connected to R3


----------



## Radj411 (Oct 19, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> And they connect to different pins on the BDC. They are separate networks. All that does is prove what I've said above about what is connected to R3


Allright. The sense of your thinking is good. 
Next step, I need to find a R3 terminating resistor and harness and I'll create this new bus line.
I'll keep in the loop, guys!


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

mikeyl101 said:


> This one might work for me?
> View attachment 1013089


That's what you need.

@mikeyl101 how did you come by that harness?

The resistor is easy, it's listed as a part. The plug for that harness is a lot harder to come by.


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

(bmw,mini) 6913630 for sale | eBay


Find great deals on eBay for (bmw,mini) 6913630. Shop with confidence.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

And this is the resistor



RealOEM.com - Part Search


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

Radj411 said:


> Allright. The sense of your thinking is good.
> Next step, I need to find a R3 terminating resistor and harness and I'll create this new bus line.
> I'll keep in the loop, guys!


There's one on eBay (uk) now...









BMW Businterface 10 fach 61136814611 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BMW Businterface 10 fach 61136814611 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> That's what you need.
> 
> @mikeyl101 how did you come by that harness?
> 
> The resistor is easy, it's listed as a part. The plug for that harness is a lot harder to come by.


I searched on Ebay and found it. it seems like the camera module for bmw cars is the same R3 as you are looking for. 
The R3 resistor stays empty after I put it in. Right? The R3 will be enabled through the current plugs but I'll only need to add one or two wires.


----------



## Radj411 (Oct 19, 2020)

Just to motivate you, guys!   
Test phase performed on KCAN2 yesterday (and not on KCAN3, as it should)
Light goes up but no control on that. It stay ON only.

But as said CmdrBond, the better way is to create a KCAN3 bus from BDC to R3 terminating resistor, and then, plug the headlight on it.

Daylight + low beam








...with external power during coding session


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

Not entirely surprised, it's getting all the power. It just can't communicate properly as it's sending the messages to the wrong place.

I don't doubt it could be coded to can 2 of you know what to change, but that's well beyond me


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> I don't think I can easily create a simple diagram for this.
> 
> The best I can manage is this, again, this is *just* the left headlight. It only concentrates on the wires you need to add or change.
> 
> ...


After a day to figure out the R3 and completely understand it (believe it or not) I've moved to the wiring diagram. The left side wiring is the same as the right one? what do you mean by "
If no number is shown, this is an additional wire" where and how many wires I need to add?


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

Right, I hope this is helpful, this is again, JUST the left headlight.

You can use this as a template for the right, but you need to pay attention to the full wiring diagrams, as the pins on the BDC will be different.

AliExpress Male plugs into the plug on the car, AliExpress Female plugs into the back of the headlight.










As you can see, 3 wires from the existing plug are carried across.

In A258*4B the wire going to 49 is moved to 54.

Then your adding a ground, live, and 2 canbus wires.

You don't put anything into R3, but you splice into the wires running between it and the BDC.

If you decide to mount R3 near the BDC, then you can connect the wire that runs to Z10*7B to X10*1B instead.

Now what I'm about to suggest might not work, but I don't see why it shouldn't.

If you run R3 near the BDC instead of the back of the car, then rather than splicing cable, you can possibly run the wires into R3*1B. If you do this, run Can_H into one of the pins from 1-13, and Can-L into the pin directly below it. For example pins 9 and 22, or 10 and 23


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> Right, I hope this is helpful, this is again, JUST the left headlight.
> 
> You can use this as a template for the right, but you need to pay attention to the full wiring diagrams, as the pins on the BDC will be different.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

Now someone suggested that I might needed to change the BCD_BODY as well. It doesn't make any sense to me. what do you think?


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

I've just helped someone upgrade their pre LCI LED to post LCI.

Just coding FLEL and FLER got them working.

We have a hyperflashing issue on the indicator, but the rest seems ok.

Tried updating BCD_BODY, but that came back with an error, possibly due to other previous modification on his car (new digital Kombo unit for example) and I didn't want to go to far. Unfortunately he's not local, so hopefully he'll be able to sort the hyperflashing.


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

by the way, i want to add road sign detection. do you think that is possible?


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

I believe that's part of the driving assistance package. 

I think you already have that


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

I have high beam detection or whatever, but no road sign detection.


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

This was yours wasn't it?


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

Exactly!


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

I thought 8TD was it?

No idea then.


----------



## mikeyl101 (Oct 20, 2020)

BMW Speed Limit Information Activation Coding


BMW Speed Limit Info Activation Coding For F/G Series that have the KAFAS2 or KAFAS4 camera. It wil display speed limit on speedometer automatically.




www.makcoding.co.uk


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

As I said, I'm out of my experience here, but it would seem that you need to inject the newer file.

If it were me, I would attempt the newer CAFD. But it isn't my car, it's up to you if you try it, I don't want to be responsible for breaking your car, so it might be wise to ask others.


----------



## Radj411 (Oct 19, 2020)

CmdrBond said:


> As I said, I'm out of my experience here, but it would seem that you need to inject the newer file.
> 
> If it were me, I would attempt the newer CAFD. But it isn't my car, it's up to you if you try it, I don't want to be responsible for breaking your car, so it might be wise to ask others.


Ok, I understand definitely.

Other point ; change the production date in vo/far could be impacting, for bdc and fler/fell coding?


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

Yes, it _could_ have an impact.

One that I'm aware of is changing the date from before 2017 to after, as this is when the driving modes moved from the gear ring to the HUD switch position, and the HUD became software controlled.

You might want to post here:

ndal _may_ be able to help









F56 LCI LED Headlights fit pre LCI cars?


Any idea about coding F57 with halogen lights? What do I need to do? This is my led part number: 63.115A01157-01 Edit FA remove/add salapa code for your headlights and code FLE modules and BDC.




www.minif56.com


----------



## Kadaf45 (Dec 25, 2020)

bulletrs said:


> I'll continue here so everybody can use it.  Swapping the halogens with led on the active tourer is quite a job, if you want to do it as factory, here is the full instruction.
> 
> Part Requirements:
> 
> ...


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm looking at the matrix lights in my F54 Mini Clubman...

Does it really not matter that the CANBUS wiring will not be a twisted pair of you simply reuse the existing wires?


----------



## LittleDragonUS (Jun 24, 2021)

bulletrs said:


> Yes, they need to be programmed to the car.



thank your guide for LED upgrade 
could you please help me on Xenon upgrade please


----------



## Min_e (8 mo ago)

bulletrs said:


> Lamp Right:
> 
> 
> Pin 1: Indicator (already correct)
> ...


I'm confused, where does Pin 3 connect to? The fuse box? Or the front power distribution box? How can you tell? The wiring diagram is confusing me.


----------



## Kadaf45 (Dec 25, 2020)

Min_e said:


> I'm confused, where does Pin 3 connect to? The fuse box? Or the front power distribution box? How can you tell? The wiring diagram is confusing me.


I think he is talking about a connection from the fuse box to the headlights with an 20A fuse depending on the year of the vehicle


----------



## Kadaf45 (Dec 25, 2020)

Kadaf45 said:


> I think he is talking about a connection from the fuse box to the headlights with a 20 or 30A fuse depending on the year of the vehicle
> View attachment 1061267


----------



## ramoslandaverde5 (4 mo ago)

hi i did everything is just that the whole headlight turns on in the morning it doesnt have drl can anyone help me please


----------



## ramoslandaverde5 (4 mo ago)

Radj411 said:


> Ok, I understand definitely.
> 
> Other point ; change the production date in vo/far could be impacting, for bdc and fler/fell coding?


hi where you able to make the headlight outer rng to light up alone without the midle light. im having that issue


----------

